# adult female albino red ear slider and/or Galapagos



## Dr. T (Jun 7, 2008)

Turtles and tortoises are a passion of mine and I am looking to get into more of the exotic end of them. Does anyone know where I can purchase or get an adult female albino red ear slider? I have a selection of hatchlings and species to offer if you can find me one!


I am also looking for a galapagos. I have talked with Jeff G off kingsnake but he has none available at this time. So if anyone can direct me to one I will make it worth your while. For the galapagos I am willing to take a reasonably priced hatchling

thanks!


----------

